# what are usual mortgage interest rates in your country?



## mp3turbo (Jan 21, 2009)

I know it depends on financial bointy of client and many other factors, but I'm just interested in usual rates one can get in reality. Here in Slovakia we have some special promos now with 3.00 - 3.75% p.a. one to three years fixed (then they will be reevaluated according to current market situation) ; usually those rates were 4.50 - 5.49% and that's too much. 

Without tinkering around, I've heard there are less than 2.00% in different european countries... and that's a big difference. So I'm just curious


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

With a 15% deposit you can get a tracker rate of around 4.2% for 3yrs (I'm currently looking myself).

What deposit have you got?


----------



## WopaDoBop (Nov 9, 2009)

I've just taken out a new mortgage tracker @2.89% (but thats with 60% LTV)


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I think I'm currently on 0.75% and that's 93%LTV. You won't get anything like that now though. I'm 0.25% above base rate until 2037.


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

:doublesho


----------

